# Dev based root / unroot - hoping for one...



## jimbob_sf (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm hoping for a dev-based root / unroot method comes out so big brother doesn't have to follow us around. I'm all for protecting IP, i just want the freedom to use the device as i want.


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nacho Root: http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/how-to-root-the-transformer-prime-r290

And Asus announced today they will provide a way to unlock the bootloader and push ics on 1/14.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

hawkeye12 said:


> Nacho Root: http://rootzwiki.com...rmer-prime-r290
> 
> And Asus announced today they will provide a way to unlock the bootloader and push ics on 1/14.


what he said except what i read said ics on the 12th....


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

wera750 said:


> what he said except what i read said ics on the 12th....


Yup. Citation: https://www.facebook...300815559961849


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

I know Viperboy just released his 1-click-root/unroot tool yesterday and it works great might I add; tried it on my prime and it worked flawlessly - no problems. It is a lot easier then having to enter code through ADB. Here's the link and remember to thank Viperboy!

http://vipermod.tiamat-dev.com/2012/01/vipermod-primer-tool-for-asus-transformer-prime/


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is it working with ICS already installed?


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

No, ICS breaks root, so you must save root before upgrading to ICS with Rootkeeper.


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

skaforey said:


> No, ICS breaks root, so you must save root before upgrading to ICS with Rootkeeper.


+1. If you save it with OTA Rootkeeper, it works great. Otherwise, SOL ... for now.


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

For those following along, the tools by Viperboy and Sparky work for ICS now...


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay Viperboy and Sparky! Great, great, great!

http://bit.ly/PrimeTime_v3_1

literally just opened the box, updated to ics, then ran primetime 3.1. perfect, no problems, now rooted!


----------



## nicentral (Dec 30, 2011)

Christo said:


> For those following along, the tools by Viperboy and Sparky work for ICS now...


Fantastic news indeed!


----------

